# Where’s The Meatballs?



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 21, 2018)

Just curious if any of you have noticed that the markets along with Sam’ Club have stopped carrying frozen meatballs? This has been a staple item for years at our markets. Perhaps it’s the price of beef but I have no idea. Any thoughts?

George


----------



## motocrash (Aug 21, 2018)

o_O :D
Seriously,I have not noticed any shortage of meatballs here.


----------



## goldendogs (Aug 22, 2018)

The trouble with Sam's club is if they don't sell enough of that item at that store they drop that item there,It's all about making the numbers.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 22, 2018)

I have not noticed but then again it is more of a seasonal item with us Thanksgiving and Christmas.
Like a lot of other things that they carry.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Aug 22, 2018)

Mo shortage of meatballs here.


----------



## phil dugan (Aug 22, 2018)

Plenty down here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2018)

Not crazy about frozen and usually make my own...But...My wife found a brand of pre-made Raw meatballs called Uncle Charlie's. They are fresh and in the meat case of central PA stores we have shopped at. Really tasty and fast to prepare. I brown them at 425, 20 minutes, in the oven then simmer in my red sauce the last 30 minutes, like frozen...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Aug 22, 2018)

Plenty here too.  GFS meatballs are our go to storebought but wife makes huge all beef ones that are good but a bit heavy.  Cannot get her to cut them with pork...  Maybe Cali is too vegan for meatballs.  Wait a minute, maybe they have been outlawed!?  :p


----------



## motocrash (Aug 22, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Plenty here too.  GFS meatballs are our go to storebought but wife makes huge all beef ones that are good but a bit heavy.  Cannot get her to cut them with pork...  Maybe Cali is too vegan for meatballs.  Wait a minute, maybe they have been outlawed!?  :p


HAH!
Tofu Balls? What does a Tofu look like? Is it an African species? Won't harvesting these balls endanger the reproduction of Tofus?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 22, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Plenty here too.  GFS meatballs are our go to storebought but wife makes huge all beef ones that are good but a bit heavy.  Cannot get her to cut them with pork...  Maybe Cali is too vegan for meatballs.  Wait a minute, maybe they have been outlawed!?  :p


Yes you laugh, but somehow this might be true. There are a lot of crazy folk here in California. You just never know. The frozen meatballs we got from Sam's in the past have had really nice flavor so I'm just too damn lazy to try to make my own but maybe I should start doing that. Thanks for the feedback guys.

George


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 22, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Maybe Cali is too vegan for meatballs. Wait a minute, maybe they have been outlawed!? :p



Meatballs known to cause cancer in the state of California .


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Meatballs known to cause cancer in the state of California .


See, you get it.

George


----------



## zwiller (Aug 22, 2018)

I could totally deal with freaks out there just so I could ride waves.  Just went bodyboarding in VA...


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 22, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I could totally deal with freaks out there just so I could ride waves.  Just went bodyboarding in VA...


It's not all bad in California. I doubt that I would ever want to live anywhere else. Like everywhere you have to deal with some extremists. It just so happens that they seem to think differently than me on some important topics. Where else can I grill in comfort nearly 365 days a year? Hell I spent last Christmas on the beach and didn't need a parka. The bonfire was plenty enough heat. The governor just declared surfing the official sport of California yesterday. So you should be right at home with that one. 

George


----------



## kawboy (Aug 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Meatballs known to cause cancer in the state of California .


Don't laugh too hard. I have to put warning sticker on Antique bumper we plate stating that they are known to cause cancer in California!


----------

